# Admitting Dx vs. Principal Dx



## shepherddl (Aug 23, 2014)

Can someone explain to me the difference between admitting dx and principal dx?

In our coding system, MIRA, we are required to put both for IP claims.  Just wondering the difference.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 23, 2014)

Admitting dx is the POA (present on admission) and principle dx is the discharge dx for what is determined to be the reason the admission, they can be the same they can be different.  Look in the coding guideline for information on dx that can POA.


----------

